# Sauce for fatties ?



## lennyk (Apr 15, 2010)

Any suggestions for nontraditional bbq sauces for serving with fatties ?
I am doing 6 biguns this weekend for a charity dinner and want to serve with some sauce. I am thinking of the mayonnaise white sauce but want other options also.

thanks,

L


----------



## rdknb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been thinking of doing a breakfast gravy on mine.  the kind you have in cream chip beef


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

Grape jelly sauce for a breakfast one, just a thought.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 15, 2010)

your basic saw mill gravy mix is great with theese
if u are unsure of how to make check out alton brown on u tube for the gravy ep and it gives a recipe for it

these are the basics
2 tbsp grease
2 c milk
1/4 c all purp flour


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 15, 2010)

mix the grease or drippings and flour
over heat low till combined add
milk til the consis u like mix well pour over what ever


serve hot or youll have to  add to thin    
trial and error


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 15, 2010)

depending on what ur ser ving freezer jam goes good with just about any thing imop


----------



## wildflower (Apr 15, 2010)

saw mill gravy


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 15, 2010)

I like something mustard based with mine.  The sharp taste of the mustard kind of cuts through some of the richness of all the swine.  I use plain grey poupon (I am a freak for that stuff).


----------



## lennyk (Apr 20, 2010)

I ended up using the white bbq sauce but added a hint of dijon and hoisin
for a sweeter taste
was pretty much unfigurable :)


----------

